# [QUEENSTOWN] NEW ZEALAND



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Milan Luka

Did you notice the fresh mountain air smell when you got off the plane? I love that crisp smell! Really good architecture as well, every time I go there I fall in love with schist all over again- it seems so right there!


And wow, so many good photos.

How long were you guys away for? And how was the food? Did you eat/drink well? No need to answer that question, Im sure you ate well!


----------



## Cartel

Brilliant!~ Maybe the most beautiful island in the world?


----------



## corredor06

amazing pics new zealand is amazing i really want to visit.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Did you notice the fresh mountain air smell when you got off the plane? I love that crisp smell! Really good architecture as well, every time I go there I fall in love with schist all over again- it seems so right there!
> 
> 
> And wow, so many good photos.
> 
> How long were you guys away for? And how was the food? Did you eat/drink well? No need to answer that question, Im sure you ate well!


Oh yes I did, it feels as if you just brushed your teeth - clean and very fresh. I loved it. It would seem that they have a very strict building code, the new buildings are including a lot of copper - beautiful ! We left on Friday morning and reluctantly returned on Sunday evening, way too short, you can quite easily spend a week in Queenstown. There is so much that we didn't get the time to do  A great excuse to return  I so badly want to live there, I was in heaven, just my sort of place.

The food was great, we had supper up at Skyline restaurant - WOW ! We got the best seat in the house (pic forthcoming) ... man it was fabulous 




Cartel said:


> Brilliant!~ Maybe the most beautiful island in the world?


Thanks mate, from what I have seen thus far it is the most beautiful island in the world :cheers: 




corredor06 said:


> amazing pics new zealand is amazing i really want to visit.


Thank you  do yourself a favour and get here, you won't be sorry. NZ was voted the most favourite travel destination last year and this year it is at #2. Start saving those pennies


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Inconfidente

It's definitely a very cool place. Perfect combination of fine architecture and beautiful landscapes.


----------



## Guest

Inconfidente said:


> It's definitely a very cool place. Perfect combination of fine architecture and beautiful landscapes.


Everything seems to fit together and it works so well ... not too far away id the bigger cities of Christchurch and Dunedin so you get the best of both world's. Thanks for the comment mate.


----------



## Geoce

Beautiful city and mountains.


----------



## drkf1234

:eek2:


----------



## Guest

Geoce said:


> Beautiful city and mountains.





drkf1234 said:


> :eek2:


Thanks for leaving a comment :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

I just can´t explain how beautiful this part of the world looks to me :drool: Thanks Sydney!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome photos about Queenstown @SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## Skyline Myline

Great pictures Sydney, truly a beautiful city, the two seagulls in the earlier photos look very content, even the one legged one. I think you have made the correct decision living there. Like you said it looks like heaven and that fresh air!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> I just can´t explain how beautiful this part of the world looks to me :drool: Thanks Sydney!


You are most welcome mate :cheers: It took our breath away and I dream of being there  




christos-greece said:


> Awesome photos about Queenstown @SYDNEY :cheers:


Thank you Christos, you must try to get to Queenstown ... it will be a long flight for you but well worth it  




Skyline Myline said:


> Great pictures Sydney, truly a beautiful city, the two seagulls in the earlier photos look very content, even the one legged one. I think you have made the correct decision living there. Like you said it looks like heaven and that fresh air!


Thank you, it is very, very peaceful but at the same time it isn't dead - there is a lot of activity around but you are not distracted from the calm of the lake and the beauty of the mountains. There are also no traffic lights - fabulous  Now we have to wait and see what the job market is like ... I am praying :lol:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos once again about Queenstown  really very nice...


Thanks mate, have you booked your ticket yet


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate, have you booked your ticket yet


Not yet... but some day in the future...


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Not yet... but some day in the future...


That's gr8 to hear, then you can come and spread the good news that is Athens


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Andre_idol

Beautiful :drool:

The 5th photo from the end it´s amazing. Could be in any magazine about Queenstown 

Already writing my CV to apply to that restaurant :lol:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Beautiful :drool:
> 
> The 5th photo from the end it´s amazing. Could be in any magazine about Queenstown
> 
> Already writing my CV to apply to that restaurant :lol:


Aaah thank you, that is very kind of you - it is one of my favourite pics as well - a matter of being at the right spot at the right time  Good luck with the job, no CV required  Thanks for all your great comments mate, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Milan Luka

I like how this thread keeps on giving.

Man Id love to see you and Craig do your thang on Christchurch or Dunedin. Just like visiting another country alltogether- Would be completely different threads.


----------



## eccentricy

SYDNEY said:


> *On our way to the [REMARKABLES SKI FIELD] ....*


can we drive all the way up to the top of The Remarkable? didnt know that... will definitely do that next time when i visit queenstown again.
is it open on summer?
btw thanks for sharing all those amazing photos


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> I like how this thread keeps on giving.
> 
> Man Id love to see you and Craig do your thang on Christchurch or Dunedin. Just like visiting another country alltogether- Would be completely different threads.


Thanks ML - I have lots to give  I can't wait to discover CHC & DUN. I am hooked on South Island and I am hoping that we can call it home one day, it is a different planet  




eccentricy said:


> can we drive all the way up to the top of The Remarkable? didnt know that... will definitely do that next time when i visit queenstown again.
> is it open on summer?
> btw thanks for sharing all those amazing photos


Yeah you can, a bit riskier mid-winter but nothing that chains on your tyres can't fix  As for Summer, I am not to sure but there does seem to be a hiking trail there, the vista is worth the climb - it is :drool:. 

Thanks for the comment and you are welcome


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## kardeee

NZ is an absolute gem. You're lucky to be living there!

Thanks great pictures!


----------



## Guest

kardeee said:


> NZ is an absolute gem. You're lucky to be living there!
> 
> Thanks great pictures!


Thank you Kardee, when I see how much crap is happening all over the world I have to pinch myself and remind myself how lucky I am. Thanks for the comment mate and I hope that you keep on enjoying the pics


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## spiralout

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JARkLg_lHFo

superb photos. i'd like to come here at the end of the yr


----------



## Guest

spiralout said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JARkLg_lHFo
> 
> superb photos. i'd like to come here at the end of the yr


:lol: It is superb, I have watched it to death and love the second half :lol: Thanks for the compliment mate.


----------



## goschio

What a wonderful place. Amazing.


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

One of the most special places on this planet. Good for the soul and the mind. If ever you need to get away, this is the place where you can do just that.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> One of the most special places on this planet. Good for the soul and the mind. If ever you need to get away, this is the place where you can do just that.


It sure is baby - let's cross fingers that we can call it home one day :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Birthplace of commercial photos are really great @SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Birthplace of commercial photos are really great @SYDNEY


Thank you Christos - it is a very sacred spot for all bungy lovers


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Johnny Blade

Great photographie! A friend of mine's brother lives in NZ and he says it's a wonderful place.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Blade said:


> Great photographie! A friend of mine's brother lives in NZ and he says it's a wonderful place.


Thanks mate, I love it and think that it it is indeed a very special place with a certain connectedness with nature and a great spiritual energy, thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## hellospank25

I might go to queenstown next year during the easter break as i have heaps of frequent flyer points so i ll see if i can get a free flight to queenstown with stopover in auckland :cheers:


----------



## dutchmaster

Dude, fuckin' amazing pics ahaha..

I'm so exciting to go there next year, NZ is just fabulous!!


----------



## Guest

hellospank25 said:


> I might go to queenstown next year during the easter break as i have heaps of frequent flyer points so i ll see if i can get a free flight to queenstown with stopover in auckland :cheers:


FAB ! If you can't get a ticket via Auckland try to get one via Wellington (a mini version of Melbourne). Good luck and I wish you well :cheers:




dutchmaster said:


> Dude, fuckin' amazing pics ahaha..
> 
> I'm so exciting to go there next year, NZ is just fabulous!!


Thanks mate, yeah you must, if you don't get to see North Island you have to see South Island


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## tonyssa

Great shots! :applause:


----------



## Guest

tonyssa said:


> Great shots! :applause:


Thanks mate :colgate:


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## CanadianCentaur

Absolutely beautiful pics of that part of the South Island!

I'm struck at how much of the natural scenery reminds me of southeastern BC.


----------



## Guest

CanadianCentaur said:


> Absolutely beautiful pics of that part of the South Island!
> 
> I'm struck at how much of the natural scenery reminds me of southeastern BC.


Thanks mate :colgate: I adore that part of the World and I can only imagine that it looks like parts of Canada - I think that the two countries share a lot in common. It is said that Kiwi's are like Canadians and Aussies are like Americans


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> ^^ There´s actually a river behind? Perfect! :cheers:


I thought that you might like that - you could be a Robinson Crusoe or Huckleberry Finn  A carefree life mate - what more could you ask for :cheers:


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Dancer

Wow! New Zealand has been on my list of places to see for a long time. I think it just jumped up a few notches. Great photos. kay:


----------



## Guest

Dancer said:


> Wow! New Zealand has been on my list of places to see for a long time. I think it just jumped up a few notches. Great photos. kay:


It is well worth the long flight mate  I hope that you get to see it one day and thanks for the comment :colgate:


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Andre_idol

It´s funny how in almost every pic there´s people. I say that because the places look really small and we could guess that could be a "dead" place/street, or with just 1/2 person walking on the street but no! There´s a lot of people but i think i can understand...will be a privilege be a tourist or even a resident and step out every day to admire the beauty of the architeture and nature 

And then there´s The Remarkable Sweet Shop :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Andre_idol said:


> And then there´s The Remarkable Sweet Shop :lol:


the best shop in town........


----------



## christos-greece

Those towns in New Zealand are indeed just great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> It´s funny how in almost every pic there´s people. I say that because the places look really small and we could guess that could be a "dead" place/street, or with just 1/2 person walking on the street but no! There´s a lot of people but i think i can understand...will be a privilege be a tourist or even a resident and step out every day to admire the beauty of the architeture and nature
> 
> And then there´s The Remarkable Sweet Shop :lol:


That is one thing that we noticed when we moved to New Zealand - the towns and cities feel a lot bigger than they are because the locals love to be outdoors and they always make use of what is on offer. It is gr8 mate ! I adore the Remarkables Sweet Shop, I wish that we had one up in Auckland  

Thanks for the insightful comment mate :cheers: 




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> the best shop in town........


We ate our entire purchase within 2 days, no wonder I feel a little "bloated"  :hugs:




christos-greece said:


> Those towns in New Zealand are indeed just great, very nice :cheers:


There are some really special little gems out there mate


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

As good as it gets


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> As good as it gets


Never has a truer set of words been spoken :colgate: :kiss:


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Andre_idol

Beautiful


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Beautiful


Thank you :colgate:


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Huti

I'm in love,....

btw: why are there no dense forests on nearby mountains?


----------



## Guest

Huti said:


> I'm in love,....
> 
> btw: why are there no dense forests on nearby mountains?


In some of the pics of Millbrook you can see some dense forests but generally the vegetation is mostly grasslands .... it could have something to do with the fact that the area is very close to the sea on both sides ... not sure mate, sorry  

Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Thermo

New Zealand: the most beautiful country on planet Earth!


----------



## Guest

Thermo said:


> New Zealand: the most beautiful country on planet Earth!


Many will agree with you :colgate: ... thanks for the comment mate.


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Andre_idol

>


Wanna drink something SYDNEY? My treat! :drool:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Wanna drink something SYDNEY? My treat! :drool:


Yes please but I must warn you - I am not cheap ... I LOVE champagne :drunk:


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


>





SYDNEY said:


> Yes please but I must warn you - I am not cheap ... I LOVE champagne :drunk:


Sorry mate but i think there are no tables available there now watching this other places... 

:lol:

Well i think who pays a visit to NZ have some NZ dollars to drink something :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updated photos of Queenstown :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Sorry mate but i think there are no tables available there now watching this other places...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Well i think who pays a visit to NZ have some NZ dollars to drink something :cheers:


:lol: That is my favourite so it is a date then  .... I shall let all and sundry know that I will not be returning sober :drunk:




christos-greece said:


> Very nice updated photos of Queenstown :cheers:


Thank you Christos :colgate:


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

How I would love to be there right now :drool:


----------



## Andre_idol

That glass thingys in the buildings like the one in the last pic are cool!...the gigantic light not so much... :lol:

Well...then I will not let you down :drunk: Hope you know all the streets even drunk because getting my guide drunk in a country that i don´t know...but i read in Auckland thread that NZ is a friendly country so i guess that´s now problem...or Mr Kiwi will pick us :lol:


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> That glass thingys in the buildings like the one in the last pic are cool!...the gigantic light not so much... :lol:
> 
> Well...then I will not let you down :drunk: Hope you know all the streets even drunk because getting my guide drunk in a country that i don´t know...but i read in Auckland thread that NZ is a friendly country so i guess that´s now problem...or Mr Kiwi will pick us :lol:


:lol: Mr Kiwi is used to picking me up at some strange place at some ungodly hour :drunk: .... although I must admit that I have calmed down some what but I am not one to miss a party  .... yeah we will be taken care of and besides a few knob-heads (every country has them) we shall be safe from harm. Thanks for the comment mate.


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Guest

PHOTOGRAPHS CONTINUE ON PAGE 8


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> ​


Laaaaame :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Another masterpiece of a place from New Zealand, thanks for those mate! Is that frost in the last picture of the first batch of 24th+27th June?


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, amazing very nice those new photos really are :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Another masterpiece of a place from New Zealand, thanks for those mate! Is that frost in the last picture of the first batch of 24th+27th June?


Thanks Mike :colgate: it isn't frost but snow, gorgeous, fresh snow - it looked like a magical wonderland - stunning !




christos-greece said:


> Indeed, amazing very nice those new photos really are :cheers:


Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

The memories all come back to me now, absolutely stunning


----------



## hellospank25

Mr Sydney, can you tell me if there is more snow in Queenstown in July or August?


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> The memories all come back to me now, absolutely stunning


Hell yeah 




hellospank25 said:


> Mr Sydney, can you tell me if there is more snow in Queenstown in July or August?


No guarantee that it will be down to ground level but the mountains are covered in snow until late September ... guaranteed that you will be able to ski/snowboard


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

I love how your photographs portray the weather  a mix of cold and cosy.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I love how your photographs portray the weather  a mix of cold and cosy.


I agree - of course  The wine glass is my favorite :colgate:


----------



## hellospank25

Mr Sydney what camera do you use?


----------



## Guest

hellospank25 said:


> Mr Sydney what camera do you use?


I am lucky to have a Canon 1D  The tool does make it that much easier


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## kingsway

wow! this is one beautiful resort town.


----------



## capricorn2000

what a lovely pristine shots of an impressive resort town.


----------



## Andre_idol

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I love how your photographs portray the weather  a mix of cold and cosy.


Exactly the words that I was looking for  Fantastic job :applause:


----------



## Guest

kingsway said:


> wow! this is one beautiful resort town.





capricorn2000 said:


> what a lovely pristine shots of an impressive resort town.





Andre_idol said:


> Exactly the words that I was looking for  Fantastic job :applause:


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## kingsway

I love the small town feel of this town and the superb location -
a perfect place to relax.


----------



## Guest

kingsway said:


> I love the small town feel of this town and the superb location -
> a perfect place to relax.


Arrowtown is a 20 minute drive from Queenstown and gets quite busy when the tourists start arriving - we prefer to get there as early as possible and continue exploring. Queenstown on the other hand is a real buzz, full of great bars/cafes and shops - most of the people working in Queenstown are foreigners from all the different parts of the globe - it is and feels very International. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## jeromericks

I love the pics of Queenstown in the winter


----------



## Guest

jeromericks said:


> I love the pics of Queenstown in the winter


Thanks Jerome, it is a touch more magical


----------



## jeromericks

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks Jerome, it is a touch more magical


I bet so especially with all that snow I'd love to visit there one day


----------



## Guest

jeromericks said:


> I bet so especially with all that snow I'd love to visit there one day


I hope that you do - it is well worth the effort mate


----------



## Guest

*When the Clyde Dam was completed in 1992, the valley behind it was flooded to create Lake Dunstan. As a result, the original site of Cromwell's historic business district at the junction of the Kawarau and Clutha Rivers now lies at the bottom of the lake. Before the lake was created, many of the town centre's historic buildings were painstakingly removed to higher ground by dedicated volunteers. Others that could not be moved were faithfully reconstructed. Stone-by-stone and plank-by-plank, local craftsmen made sure that Old Cromwell would live on. Visitors can wander through the historic precinct to inspect buildings from 1860 to 1900 that reflect the town's gold mining and pioneering past. These include the London House Stables, Captain Barry's cottage, the Cobb & Co Store, Belfast Store and Jolly's Seed & Grain Store. In front of the restored town centre, a wharf provides a convenient departure point for tours of Lake Dunstan aboard a beautifully restored 1929 wooden motor launch.*

















































































BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Andre_idol

Magic place!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Magic place!


Middle Earth  Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

BY SYDNEY


----------



## DWest

this is one lovely cute resort town with colonial houses.
what a jewel!!!


----------



## Guest

DWest said:


> this is one lovely cute resort town with colonial houses.
> what a jewel!!!


It is probably the biggest jewel in NZ's crown - well, with so much to choose from it is definitely one of them  Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

WOW, the last set of pics :drool:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> WOW, the last set of pics :drool:


Thank you :colgate:


----------



## Andre_idol

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> WOW, the last set of pics :drool:


WOW indeed :yes:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> WOW indeed :yes:


Thank you :colgate:


----------



## Guest

Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

I spot Syddles :colgate: Beautiful pics once again :kiss:


----------



## hellospank25

Is all the snow in those last few pictures from this August?


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I spot Syddles :colgate: Beautiful pics once again :kiss:


That's me :colgate: ... :kiss:




hellospank25 said:


> Is all the snow in those last few pictures from this August?


All the pics are from June this year


----------



## Guest

Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:drool:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :drool:


+1 - it is time for our return trip again


----------



## Guest

Queenstown, New Zealand by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

The Star Wars group was amazing. Beautifully captured !


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> The Star Wars group was amazing. Beautifully captured !


+1, they played their roles very well ... mmmmm .... role playing


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice new photos from Queenstown, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice new photos from Queenstown, SYDNEY


Thank you :colgate:


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Looks so utopic! Love it! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice new photos from Queenstown kay:


----------



## aljuarez

This looks lovely. I have a question, though. If I were to visit in September (my preferred time for travel), I know I´d be able to do some skiing. But would I be able to visit the fjord area as well? or is it still too cold or closed for sightseeing boats to go through?


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

It's a triumph :colgate:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> It's a triumph :colgate:


:lol: Yes it is


----------



## Guest

QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## d0dz

HI welcome to ภาพโป้,โหลดหนังโป้,คลิปโป้


----------



## christos-greece

The views from this place are indeed, great no doubt that :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo updates.
your shots of snow-covered mountains and the lake are so relaxing
and oh man, I love those vibrant street scenes.
indeed, a great photo tour and thanks Syd for that.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> The views from this place are indeed, great no doubt that :cheers:


Thanks, you are correct - it is great !!!




capricorn2000 said:


> great photo updates.
> your shots of snow-covered mountains and the lake are so relaxing
> and oh man, I love those vibrant street scenes.
> indeed, a great photo tour and thanks Syd for that.


Thanks mate, you are most welcome and thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That place Queenstown in summer should be really very nice as a summer resort, yes?
And the population today of that town is?


----------



## openlyJane

My husband would think he'd died and gone to heaven if he came here. Do you ski?


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> My husband would think he'd died and gone to heaven if he came here. Do you ski?


I am so embarrassed to say this - no  I have lived in NZ for 7 years and I haven't even tried. Auckland has an indoor ski centre called SnowPlanet where they train you to ski but I have never made an attempt to do it. This time around I am going to make an effort :colgate:


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful photos! Reminds me of Colorado a bit! Well done!


----------



## Guest

Chadoh25 said:


> Beautiful photos! Reminds me of Colorado a bit! Well done!


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*17 AUGUST 2012 | Q'TOWN | PART 4*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*17 AUGUST 2012 | Q'TOWN | PART 5*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Urbandeco

I was here. Great little town. Nice pics.


----------



## Guest

Urbandeco said:


> I was here. Great little town. Nice pics.


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*17 AUGUST 2012 | Q'TOWN | PART 6*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

LOVING the new shots here, especially the ones from the plane!
Did you get a chance to hit the slopes? On skis, I mean! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice updates SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> LOVING the new shots here, especially the ones from the plane!
> Did you get a chance to hit the slopes? On skis, I mean! :lol:


Thanks, I went up to the Ski Field but I can't ski  I intend on changing that 




christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice updates SYDNEY


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*17 AUGUST 2012 | CORONET PEAK | PART 7*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! More fabulousness.

NZ appears to 'float' upon its landscape. The youth of the nation is apparent; it feels not entirely 'embedded' in its geography - if you know what I mean?


----------



## DWest

such a nice place specially for winter holiday.
so what would be things to do during summertime?


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Wow! More fabulousness.
> 
> NZ appears to 'float' upon its landscape. The youth of the nation is apparent; it feels not entirely 'embedded' in its geography - if you know what I mean?


Thanks, I know exactly what you mean - it is a very young and spiritual place - long may it be so :cheers: Thanks for your wonderful comment :hug:




DWest said:


> such a nice place specially for winter holiday.
> so what would be things to do during summertime?


I have never been in Summer but it is apparently amazing in Summer. It is known as the adrenaline capital of the World and I am sure that there will be a lot to keep you busy with during the summer months - thanks for your comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*17 AUGUST 2012 | CORONET PEAK | PART 8*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*17 AUGUST 2012 | CORONET PEAK | PART 9*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*17 AUGUST 2012 | CORONET PEAK | PART 10*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN CORONET PEAK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*17 AUGUST 2012 | SHOTOVER RIVER + JET | PART 11*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SHOTOVER JET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

I love this,


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I love this,


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*18 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN ... WALTER PEAK| PART 32*


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## DWest

cool pics... a great place to unwind.


----------



## Guest

DWest said:


> cool pics... a great place to unwind.


Thanks, a place that I wouldn't mind living in :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*18 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN ... WALTER PEAK| PART 33*


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

What a wonderful place :drool:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> What a wonderful place :drool:


If you love 360 degrees of beauty, tranquility, great restaurants, adventure and a World of languages in one small town then you will love Q'Town  Enjoy what's left of the weekend mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*18 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 34*


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*18 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 35*


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

I say: wow, what a scenery!


----------



## Guest

Benonie said:


> I say: wow, what a scenery!


Yeah, it is jaw-dropping  Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*18 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 36*


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*19 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 37*


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*19 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 38*


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*19 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 39*


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Spring came early to Q'town and now they are having snow


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Spring came early to Q'town and now they are having snow


The weather patterns downunder are totally f**ked this year :bash:


----------



## Guest

*19 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 40*


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice updates from Queenstown


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Lovely, very nice updates from Queenstown


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*19 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 41*


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*19 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 42*


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*19 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 43*


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brilliant 


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Brilliant


Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*19 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 44*


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*19 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 45*


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*19 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 46*


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SOFITEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

This one of those places you look and go...yeah, that´s where I wanna spend some time, recharge my batteries and then back to work...wonderful place for such thing I would imagine


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> This one of those places you look and go...yeah, that´s where I wanna spend some time, recharge my batteries and then back to work...wonderful place for such thing I would imagine


Spot on :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*19 AUGUST 2012 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 47*


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN SOFITEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr








[/url]
 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr[/IMG]

*THE END*​


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 1*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

Back when you started this thread I was only vaguely aware of Queenstown (Ski in the Summer!) but back then your photos made me put New Zealand on the list. And it keeps creeping up in the priority ranking! :lol:


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> Back when you started this thread I was only vaguely aware of Queenstown (Ski in the Summer!) but back then your photos made me put New Zealand on the list. And it keeps creeping up in the priority ranking! :lol:


I am stoked to read that mate, I am sure that you will love it just as much as I do


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 2*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

Wow, snow! Isn't it spring time in New Zealand now, or am I wrong?


----------



## Guest

Benonie said:


> Wow, snow! Isn't it spring time in New Zealand now, or am I wrong?


It is Spring but some of the mountains are high enough to have snow all year round. The ski resorts start closing down in Spring, as you can see they don't have too much snow there. It was about 18 degrees in the valley down below.


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 3*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 4*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 5*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 6*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 7*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 8*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 9*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Diego_GDL.

SYDNEY! Great pictures, Queenstown looks like an awesome place to visit! I hope that one day i can be there. Greetings


----------



## Guest

Diego_GDL. said:


> SYDNEY! Great pictures, Queenstown looks like an awesome place to visit! I hope that one day i can be there. Greetings


Thanks mate, I am sure that you will love it - have an awesome weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 10*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 11*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 12*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

Nice shots again mate.


----------



## Taller Better

Wow! Gorgeous Spring photos, Syd! Wish we were heading into Spring instead of Autumn!


----------



## Guest

paul62 said:


> Nice shots again mate.


Thanks :colgate:




Taller said:


> Wow! Gorgeous Spring photos, Syd! Wish we were heading into Spring instead of Autumn!


Thanks honey :hug: look at it this way - you are already heading for Spring and we are already heading for Autumn


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 13*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 14*


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

SYDNEY said:


> 20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


Wow great photo, gorgeous landscape! :drool: :applause:


----------



## Guest

charpentier said:


> ​Wow great photo, gorgeous landscape! :drool: :applause:


Thanks for all of your support mate, it is much appreciated :hug:


----------



## Guest

*20 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 15*


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## charliewong90

wow! beautiful photos and breathtaking panoramas.


----------



## Guest

charliewong90 said:


> wow! beautiful photos and breathtaking panoramas.


Thanks :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updated photos :cheers:


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> Great photos! :banana:
> Unfortunately I won't be skiing this season... I need to save money! hno:


Thanks, save lots of money and then you can come and ski in Queenstown :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice updated photos :cheers:


Cheers mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*21 SEPTEMBER 2013 | WANAKA | PART 26*


21 SEP 2013 TREBLE CONE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 TREBLE CONE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 WANAKA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 WANAKA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 WANAKA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 WANAKA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 WANAKA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely cherry blossoms.

Is there any skiing in OZ?


----------



## christos-greece

Of course as always very nice photos SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Lovely cherry blossoms.
> 
> Is there any skiing in OZ?


There is not far from Melbourne but it isn't anything like NZ ski fields. Here's a pic of one of the ski areas in Australia …


snow resort in Australia by Davis x6, on Flickr



christos-greece said:


> Of course as always very nice photos SYDNEY


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*21 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 27*


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*21 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 28*


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates my friend :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates my friend :cheers: :applause:


Thanks mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*21 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 29*


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as usually my friend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as usually my friend :cheers:


Cheers mate, thanks for all of your comments :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*21 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 30*


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*21 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 31*


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Diego_GDL.

Landscapes are stunning!!! Queenstown is so beautiful, and the architecture of the houses looks very interesting!. Thank you again Sydney, the photos are great!


----------



## Guest

Diego_GDL. said:


> Landscapes are stunning!!! Queenstown is so beautiful, and the architecture of the houses looks very interesting!. Thank you again Sydney, the photos are great!


Thanks - it is a special part of the World :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*21 + 22 SEPTEMBER 2013 | QUEENSTOWN | PART 32*


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


22 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


22 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


22 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


22 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------

